# Upgrades



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I've jumped on the Niche bandwagon! The single dosing is ideal for a mix of espresso based and brewed drinks. Loving it so far!

I've also gotten a 15g VST to replace my 18g. I prefer lungos if I go for pure espresso and am getting tastier 1:3 ratio drinks from 15g compared to 18g.

Finally I've added some Felicita Arc scales - had a discount from Colonna so they came for a decent price.

All in all, happy with the upgrades!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Super clean setup that! 👌

How are you finding the Arc scales? Can you fit your PF on them?

Looking to improve my workflow a bit and cut out using a dosing cup and scales a little in the blink. Struggling to justify Acaia...

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I didn't know the Sage DB came with book warmer....  - I thought that was intended for cups? 

Lovely setup!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks @B-Roadie.

I've just started using them but really enjoying them!I I'vejust taken a pic with the Sage portafilter on them (see below) and it fits no bother.

@MediumRoastSteam, gotta use a cold cup to get it down to drinking temp quicker! 😉

Thanks!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I didn't know the Sage DB came with book warmer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You joke but I left a book on top of a machine and the glue that held the binding melted.......It was a nice book too, I was so annoyed!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice tidy set up there!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

nufc1 said:


> Thanks @B-Roadie.
> 
> I've just started using them but really enjoying them!I I'vejust taken a pic with the Sage portafilter on them (see below) and it fits no bother.
> 
> ...


 Awesome, thanks very much!


----------



## Bycraft (Nov 3, 2015)

Lovely setup, I've joined in on the bandwagon for the Niche also. The Barista express grinder really isn't cutting it anymore but it's going to be a long wait until September 

Was it a personal discount for Colonna or is it a code that anyone can use? I've been wanting to try their stuff for a little while.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice you saving up for a E61 now then it will be complete, no one else mentioned it😂 great choice on all your gear.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

.... Just off to check my books @BlackCatCoffee 👀

Thanks @Bycraft, you won't be disappointed with the Niche! Should be a big upgrade to the BE grinder! Regarding Colonna, the discount is from my work's Perkbox subscription so think it is linked to my account for that. Try their stuff if you can though... I've never been disappointed!

Thanks @Jony. Also, can't't believe it took until post #9 for someone to recommend an E61! 😛. Having said that, I do like the look of the MaraX but am satisfied for now.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I was being Kind😜


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm thinking of possibly getting a set of those scales. Could you measure the size of the weigh pad for me please as I'd want to use my clever dripper on it too.

Cheers


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

@Jason11, it's an odd one because the whole surface of the scales acts as the weigh pad. The heat resistant mat which comes with it hovers above the scales surface too which means you can put much bigger items on. See this for dimensions

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://swiezopalona.pl/templates/default/pdf/felicita-arc-instrukcja.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjd1ObJ-pLqAhUrUBUIHQttAyUQFjADegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw1Y9ESkn3HckVcaDhY06r_w


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

nufc1 said:


> @Jason11, it's an odd one because the whole surface of the scales acts as the weigh pad. The heat resistant mat which comes with it hovers above the scales surface too which means you can put much bigger items on. See this for dimensions
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://swiezopalona.pl/templates/default/pdf/felicita-arc-instrukcja.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjd1ObJ-pLqAhUrUBUIHQttAyUQFjADegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw1Y9ESkn3HckVcaDhY06r_w


Thanks for the link. The base of my clever dripper needs 100mm square, would you say these have that ? Also do you mind me asking where you got them from ?

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Jason11 said:


> Thanks for the link. The base of my clever dripper needs 100mm square, would you say these have that ? Also do you mind me asking where you got them from ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Just tried my CCD. Doesn't fit. There are other Felicita scales specifically for brewed which are better than the Arc for this.

Got them from Collona with a discount


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

nufc1 said:


> Just tried my CCD. Doesn't fit. There are other Felicita scales specifically for brewed which are better than the Arc for this.
> Got them from Collona with a discount


I'm looking at getting a decent set for espresso & CD. Acaia Lunar are too small for CD and I think the Acaia Pearl will be too big for my Gaggia Classic for espresso, even with the drip tray removed for pulling the shot. I was hoping the Felicita Arc would be the solution.

Thanks for letting me know anyway


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I use my CD on the Lunars


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Jony said:


> I use my CD on the Lunars


Is that the larger CD ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Have not got a clue 400 ml one is it can't remember off hand


----------



## dbez70 (Jan 16, 2020)

Turn the heat pad on the Arc upside down and it will fit any portafilter.. Sorted.


----------

